

Cyber Threat Intelligence - An Oxymoron Without The Context Of YOUR Exposure - Infospectives
http://www.informationsecuritybuzz.com/dynamic-cyber-threat-intelligence-pretty-potentially-pointless/

======
Infospectives
To Buy or Not To Buy? A hype free guide to help thrash out the real
operational value-add for your business.

